# movies gucken, aber nicht runterladen!



## otherside (23. März 2004)

hallo

ich suche einen script, mitdem ich, z.b. eine avi oder mov datei in meine seite einbauen kann, aber so das man das movie zwar sehen, aber nicht runterladen kann. d.h. kein ziel speichern in und auch nicht so, das irgendwas verwertbares in nem temp ordner des zuschauenden users landet.

mitwas bin ich am besten beholfen, html,java oder php?

danke im voraus


----------



## rootssw (23. März 2004)

Hallo!

Um das Herunterladen weitesgehend ausschliessen zu können musst du alles zusammen verwenden!
Allerdings wird es immer sehr simpel sein, deine Videos zu klauen!
Es gibt doch schliesslich spezielle Programme, mit denen man einfach das Bild, das gerade auf dem Monitor ist aufnehmen kann!
Somit ist es kein Problem dein Video abzuspeichern.

Grundsätzlich würde ich dir dazu raten Quicktime zu benutzen, wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst.

Denn dort kannst du spezielle Parameter (die nur bei Quicktime gelten) benutzen, die deinen Film schützen.

Beispiel:
(Hier ist jetzt die Rede vom <object> oder <embed>-Tag)

Der Parameter qtsrc ist genau das Gleiche wie src nur mit dem Unterschied, dass nur Quicktime diesen Parameter verarbeitet.
Somit wird in einem normalen Player die Datei abgespielt, die in src angegeben wurde (zum Beispiel ein "klauen verboten"-Film  ).
Aber in Quicktime wird der richte Film, also der, der in qtsrc angegeben ist, abgespielt.
Zudem kann man in QuickTime mehrere Parameter setzten, die das Speichern verhindern:


qtsrcdontusebrowser - Dadurch wird nicht der Browser für das abspielen des Videos benutzt, sondern garantiert nur Quicktime
kioskmode - verhindert, dass, wenn man mit rechts auf das Video das Popup-Menü mit "Film speichern" kommt
cache = false - verhindert, dass das Video gecachet wird

Außerdem können Filme mit Quicktime ohne spezielle Serverseitige Software gestreamt werden.

Aber, sobald man den qtsrc lesen kann (also wenn sich jemand den Quelltext anschaut), kann der sich das Video einfach im normalen Quicktime-Player anschauen.
Der brauch' dann nur die URL des Videos anzugeben.

Man kann aber (wenn's auch nicht sehr viel bringt) mit JavaScript verhindern, dass man sich den Quelltext anschauen kann.

Mit PHP kann man dann verhindern, dass der selbe Link doppelt aufgerufen wird.
Also, wenn man sich das Video auf der Seite anschaut, dann den Link per Quelltext kopiert und dann im externen Player öffnet, ist der Link dann schon wieder ungültig.

Ich hab' sowas auch mal vor 'ner Zeit umgesetzt.
Falls es dich interessieren sollte, kannst ja 'ne PN (private Nachricht) schicken, dann kannste den Link mal anschauen und dein Glück probieren!


----------



## otherside (26. März 2004)

danke! ich werde mich ma melden nur im moment hab ich leider kaum zeit! aber ich melde mich...


----------

